# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Heidi Vuorela

## lila_1

Σουηδέζα και πολύ κουκλάρα, αγωνιστική, γύρω στο 1.67.
Θεωρητικά παίζει σε φιτνες κατηγορία
Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι παρά τη γράμμωση και τη μυικότητά της το πρόσωπό της δεν έχει σκλυρήνει καθόλου! Και είναι πολύ όμορφη!

----------


## Specter

> Σουηδέζα και πολύ κουκλάρα, αγωνιστική, γύρω στο 1.67.
> Θεωρητικά παίζει σε φιτνες κατηγορία
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι παρά τη γράμμωση και τη μυικότητά της το πρόσωπό της δεν έχει σκλυρήνει καθόλου! Και είναι πολύ όμορφη!


Μήπως δεν ειναι εντως αγωνιστικής περισοδο στις photo? Γιατι έχει κατα πολυ περιεργο γλυκο προσωπο και εκτος απο την larisa reis που έχω δει 99% απο τις υπολοιπες κοπέλες που έχω δει εχουνε χάσει τα γυναικεια χαρακτηριστικα στο προσωπο και μοιαζουνε σαν αντρες. Πάντως επάνω της μου αρεσουνε πολυ οι ωμοι της και το προσωπο της.


**** Kανονας 11. Όταν δίνεται απάντηση σε ένα πόστ το οποίο βρίσκεται ακριβώς πριν από τo δικό σας, παρακαλείστε να μην συμπεριλαμβάνετε μέσα στην δημοσιευσή σας (post) κ την προηγούμενη εξ' ολοκλήρου δημοσίευση του χρήστη που απαντάτε. Ο λόγος είναι η εξοικονόμηση χώρου και η μετέπειτα πιο ξεκούραστη ανάγνωση όλου του topic. Μods Team ****

----------


## Fratsou

Μπα δεν νομιζω.Αμα ειναι ετσι εκτος τοτε εντος πως ειναι;Παντως ειναι πολυ καλη

----------


## marvin

Οντως πολυ καλη!! :03. Thumb up:  ''εγραψες'' Λιλα!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## SHRED

Είναι η αγαπημένη μου  :02. Love:  για τους λόγους που είπε η λίλα. Προσωπικά την βρίσκω πανέμορφη και γιατί να σκληρήνει το πρόσωπό της? Αφου είναι natural και είμαι σίγουρος γι αυτό που λέω. Επίσης είναι απο τις ποιο εξωγήινες που έχω δει λόγω των πάρα πολλών τατουάζ που έχει κάνει (με χαλάνε λίγο) και των άπειρων εγχειρήσεων. (Είχε ένα πολύ σοβαρό ατύχημα και την πετσόκοψαν σε χέρια πόδια παντού λεμε αλλα αυτή σκυλί δε νιώθει  :01. Razz:  ). Την αγαπώ 








Αν μ'αφήσετε μέχρι αύριο φότος θα ποστάρω έχει άπειρες

----------


## lila_1

> Είναι η αγαπημένη μου  για τους λόγους που είπε η λίλα. Προσωπικά την βρίσκω πανέμορφη και γιατί να σκληρήνει το πρόσωπό της? Αφου είναι natural και είμαι σίγουρος γι αυτό που λέω. Επίσης είναι απο τις ποιο εξωγήινες που έχω δει λόγω των πάρα πολλών τατουάζ που έχει κάνει (με χαλάνε λίγο) και των άπειρων εγχειρήσεων. (Είχε ένα πολύ σοβαρό ατύχημα και την πετσόκοψαν σε χέρια πόδια παντού λεμε αλλα αυτή σκυλί δε νιώθει  ). Την αγαπώ 
> 
> 
> Αν μ'αφήσετε μέχρι αύριο φότος θα ποστάρω έχει άπειρες


Και μένα η αγαπημένη μου είναι  :01. Mr. Green: 
Εχει όντως πάρα πολλές φωτος, της είχα κάνει και αφιέρωμα στα χοτ μπειμπς (όταν υπήρχαν)

Νάτουραλ η συγκρεκριμένη κοπέλα δεν είναι, και το καταλαβαίνεις από πολλές φωτογραφίες. Tα κοψίματα που έχει μόνο σε άντρες τα πετυχαίνεις. Μπορεί να είναι τρομερά κωλόφαρδη και να το έχει πετύχει χωρίς βαριά πράγματα
Αλλά δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα.

Έχει απίστευτο πρόσωπο, πράγμα που δεν το έχω ξαναδεί σε καμία αγωνιστική αυτού του επιπέδου. Κάνει τρομερή αντίθεση το πρόσωπό της με το σώμα της!
Εξωγήινη όντως

Edit. Εχω παρατηρήσει πολλές φορές ότι φωτοσοπάρει τις φωτογραφίες της....Σε βιντεάκια που την έχω δεί δε δείχνει τόσο τεράστια....

----------


## SHRED

Τι να σου πω δε ξέρω. Είχε γράψει μια φορά στο blog της για τις κοπέλες του αθλήματος που παίρνουν φάρμακα και τις έκραζε ότι δεν έχουν την υπομονή να φτιάξουν το σώμα τους με φύσικό τρόπο και ψάχνουν γρήγορες λύσεις. Επίσης την είχα ρωτήσει και γω ο ίδιος και μου είπε ότι δε πρόκειται ποτέ να πάρει φάρμακα λες να ειναι μούφα? Το δεξί της χέρι έπαθε μεγάλη ζημιά απο το ατύχημα. Κόπηκαν νεύρα, τένοντες και τις έκαναν συγκόληση των τενόντων στον δικέφαλο. Το πόδι της δε, έχει μια ουλή απο πάνω μέχρι κάτω. Πραγματικά μετά απο τοσο hardcore εγχειρήσεις μου κάνει εντύπωση και μένα πως επανήλθε τόσο γρήγορα Ακόμα και να παίρνει κάτι με τέτοια προσωπάρα που έχει αυτό είναι το κλειδί της επιτυχίας για μένα!!!!!!

----------


## Specter

> Και μένα η αγαπημένη μου είναι 
> Εχει όντως πάρα πολλές φωτος, της είχα κάνει και αφιέρωμα στα χοτ μπειμπς (όταν υπήρχαν)
> 
> Νάτουραλ η συγκρεκριμένη κοπέλα δεν είναι, και το καταλαβαίνεις από πολλές φωτογραφίες. Tα κοψίματα που έχει μόνο σε άντρες τα πετυχαίνεις. Μπορεί να είναι τρομερά κωλόφαρδη και να το έχει πετύχει χωρίς βαριά πράγματα
> Αλλά δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα.
> 
> Έχει απίστευτο πρόσωπο, πράγμα που δεν το έχω ξαναδεί σε καμία αγωνιστική αυτού του επιπέδου. Κάνει τρομερή αντίθεση το πρόσωπό της με το σώμα της!
> Εξωγήινη όντως
> 
> Edit. Εχω παρατηρήσει πολλές φορές ότι φωτοσοπάρει τις φωτογραφίες της....Σε βιντεάκια που την έχω δεί δε δείχνει τόσο τεράστια....


Συμφωνω 100% Natural και να έχει μπράτσο σαν ανθρώπινο κεφάλι δεν παιζει με κανέναν θεο. Έχει πέσει η κρεατινη σύννεφο για να μην πω και για άλλα φάρμακα πιστευω φαινονται στην εμφάνιση ποιες ειναι natural

----------


## magavaTOUT

κρεατινη = συμπληρωμα  :02. Smash:

----------


## SHRED

Φυσικά και παίρνει κρεατίνη και 2-3 πρωτείνες-καζείνες καθώς και ομέγα3 το γράφει στο blog της, Αποκλείεται δηλαδή να είναι τόσο εξωγήινη ώστε να τα έχει καταφέρει αυτά με σκληρή δουλειά όπως ισχυρίζεται η ίδια? Όπως και να χει πάντως   :02. Love:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Συμφωνω 100% Natural και να έχει μπράτσο σαν ανθρώπινο κεφάλι δεν παιζει με κανέναν θεο. Έχει πέσει η κρεατινη σύννεφο για να μην πω και για άλλα φάρμακα πιστευω φαινονται στην εμφάνιση ποιες ειναι natural


Αδερφέ το είπες μια,το είπες δύο,μην χαλάμε τα τόπικς με αναφορες σε φαρμακα,δεν εχει ουσία και δεν πολυενδιαφερει.
Ειναι κατι που εχει τεθεί και στους κανονες του φόρουμ,ότι ειναι ατοπο να προσπαθουμε να κρεμασουμε κουδούνια σε αφιερώματα αθλητών ή μελων.
Θα σου πρότεινα γενικα να κανεις ενα σκαναρισμα στους κανονες,γιατι ήδη σε αυτο το τόπικ με 2 ποστς εχεις αγνοησει 2 κανονες του φόρουμ.
 :01. Wink:

----------


## lila_1

Rε σείς πού διαβάζετε το blog της?
εγώ που το είχα τσεκάρει, γράφει στα σουηδικά μόνο..

----------


## SHRED

Έχει αλλάξει ένα κάρο blogs και αυτή η καμμένη τώρα όλο βλακίες γραφει στην αρχή όμως στο παλίο το blog έγραφε πράματα σχετικά με την προπόνηση της την διατροφή το ατύχημα που έπαθε και τις ασκήσεις και μάλιστα απαντούσε σε ερωτήσεις στα αγγλικά. Εγώ όμως είχα φάει τέτοιο κολλημα τότε με αυτήν που καθόμουν και τα μετέφραζα όλο το blog απο google Σουηδικά-αγγλικά  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

:02. Love:  :02. Love: 





Aυτη εδω δείχνει πειραγμενη η φωτό,η μεση της ειναι αφυσικα μικρή,όσο και αν εχει στρίψει τον κορμο για να τονίσει τους γλουτους..Ιδεά μου;

----------


## jackaction

νομιζω θα της πηγαινε πιο πολυ το σκουρο μαλλι :01. Razz:  κατι αλλο αρνητικο δν βρισκω να σχολιασω

----------


## lila_1

> Aυτη εδω δείχνει πειραγμενη η φωτό,η μεση της ειναι αφυσικα μικρή,όσο και αν εχει στρίψει τον κορμο για να τονίσει τους γλουτους..Ιδεά μου;


Ναι είναι πειραγμένη...το κάνει σε πολλές φωτός της και παραπλανά πολύ...

----------


## SHRED

Κοίτα εδώ κομμάτια  :02. Shock: 


*jackaction* Την έχουμε και σε ποιο σκούρο πώς σου φαίνεται? Εγώ την προτιμώ με το ξανθό πάντως  :01. Mr. Green: 






Ναι παιδιά σα να έχετε δίκιο μερικές είναι λίγο πειραγμένες δε γίνεται αλλιώς τέτοιος κ*λος  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ελμερ

Οτι και να λεμε ειναι και σωματαρα και κουκλα..... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Specter

> Αδερφέ το είπες μια,το είπες δύο,μην χαλάμε τα τόπικς με αναφορες σε φαρμακα,δεν εχει ουσία και δεν πολυενδιαφερει.
> Ειναι κατι που εχει τεθεί και στους κανονες του φόρουμ,ότι ειναι ατοπο να προσπαθουμε να κρεμασουμε κουδούνια σε αφιερώματα αθλητών ή μελων.
> Θα σου πρότεινα γενικα να κανεις ενα σκαναρισμα στους κανονες,γιατι ήδη σε αυτο το τόπικ με 2 ποστς εχεις αγνοησει 2 κανονες του φόρουμ.


Οκ το κατανοω έχεις δίκιο δεν το έκανα επιτηδες

----------


## chili

κουκλαρα με υπερτατου

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η κοπέλα κατ αρχήν είναι κούκλα και όσο για τους τεράστιους μυς μπορεί να φαίνετε σε φωτο αλλα δεν είναι , είναι μινιατούρα σε σχέση με αυτο που δείχνει , μπορεί να είναι το σημείο της  οι ώμοι και τα χέρια αλλα δεν είναι τεράστια , απλα η γράμωση τα κάνει να δείχνουν έτσι και ξεγελάει .

επίσης δεν θα κάνουμε τις κατίνες να λέμε παίρνει η δεν παίρνει φάρμακο , αλλα σημασία έχει ότι ότι κάνει το κάνει σωστα , χάνει σταδιακά το λίπος της χωρίς εξτρίμ πράγματα και δείχνει ότι κρατιέται όλο τον χρόνο σε καλή φόρμα , οπότε δεν βγάζει ταλαιπωρία που αυτη να αποτυπώνετε στο πρόσωπό της και να δείχνει σκληρή και ανδροποιημένη .

τόχει κιόλας αλλα η υπερβολή και κατάχρηση αας σε γυναίκες σε συνδιασμό με αυστηρες δίαιτες και απότομο χάσιμο βάρους τις αλλοιώνει τα χαρακτηριστικά .

αν δεν είχε καθόλου η πάρα πολυ χαμηλό ποσοστο λίπους δεν θα έδειχνε έτσι ούτε ο κόλος της θα ήταν στρογγυλός και με καμπύλες αλλα θα έδειχνε με γωνίες και πιο σκληρή αντρικό στυλ , απλα έχει σημεία δυνατα πολυ γραμωμένα που την δείχνουν εντυπωσιακή και μυώδη αλλα συγρόνως με θυληκότητα .

βέβαια οι μυς για μενα προσωπικα ποτε δεν ήταν κρητήριο ομορφιας για μια γυναίκα ούτε με ενδιέφεραν , αλλα αυτη τους έχει και παρ όλα αυτα είναι και ομορφη και σεξυ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## just chris

λιιιιιιιγο ακομα κ χανει την θυληκοτητα της,παντως μ'αρεσει στις photo(μεχρι τωρα τουλαχιστον).
offtopic κ sorry αλλα οσο για τον κανονα 11 του φορουμ μην ξεχνας οτι τη στιγμη που γραφεις για να ποσταρεις
μπορει να γραφουν αλλοι 6 μαζι σου συνεπως να μην ξερεις αν θα εισαι ο πρωτος που θα σχολιασει ή ο 7ος-8ος κ 
παει λεγοντας...

----------


## jackaction

χμμ δεν ξερω την περιμενα καλυτερη με το μελαχρινο :08. Turtle:

----------


## grtech

Η Heidi Vuorela έχει Σουηδοφιλανδική καταγωγή, είναι γεννηθείς το 1984 και έχει ύψος 167 εκ. Μένει στο σε ένα μικρό χωριό στα νότιας της Σουηδίας και γουστάρει με τρέλα το fitness και την γυμναστική.

Είχε ένα άσχημο τραυματισμό πριν δύο χρόνια στο δεξί της χέρι κάτι που την κράτησε προπονητικά πίσω.

Έχει συμμετοχή σε τρεις εγχώριους διαγωνισμούς.

Σύμφωνα με τις πηγές μου ''The deeeeeep throat  :01. Mr. Green: '' οι εντυπώσεις που δίνει δείχνουν έναν πολύ καλοσυνάτο χαρακτήρα, και σαν γυναίκα είναι γλυκιά σαν γατούλα  :02. Love:  :02. Love:   :02. Love:  :02. Love: .

----------


## grtech



----------


## chourdakis

ο θεε μου....συγκοπη...τοσο γλυκο φατσακι και τετοιο σωμα wtf?ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗΗΗΗΗΗ

----------


## Levrone

ειναι τουμπανο αλλα το προσωπο της ειναι αναλλοιωτοκαι ειναι πραγματικα πανεμορφη.

----------


## goldenera

Κανείς δε θα πίστευε πράγματι ότι σε ένα τέτοιο πρόσωπο barbie, ανήκει ένα τόσο hardcore σώμα :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

Hot stuff  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## beefmeup

> Hot stuff


πραγματικα ρε γαμωτο... :05. Biceps:

----------


## vaggan

πεσμενο κωλο εχει με το τζην χαλια ειναι :01. Smile:  εντιτ α η αλικη την εχει ποσταρει :01. ROFL:

----------


## lila_1

> εντιτ α η αλικη την εχει ποσταρει


Δε σε πιάνω!(?)  :08. Turtle: 



Και μου κάνει σαμποτάζ και το φόρουμ, οι μισές φωτος που πόσταρα δεν εμφανίζονται πλέον

----------


## Stella

H κοπέλα είναι απίθανη, τι να λεμε τωρα! Και κορμαρα και κουκλαρα! :03. Clap: 
Και είναι πολυ πιθανο να μην εχει κανει χρηση ΑΑΣ, μιας και ο ογκος της δεν είναι εξωφρενικος, αλλα φαινεται ετσι λόγω της"κοφτερης" της γραμμωσης!
Σε ενα βιντεακι είδα ότι εχει δικεφαλο 33εκ. Πολύ καλά για γυναικα,μια χαρά μεγεθος!
Να και δυο φωτό που δεν είναι τοσο στεγνη, για να δειτε ότι δεν είναι και τεράστια:

----------


## vaggan

> Δε σε πιάνω!(?) 
> 
> 
> 
> Και μου κάνει σαμποτάζ και το φόρουμ, οι μισές φωτος που πόσταρα δεν εμφανίζονται πλέον


ειχαμε την χθεσινη συζητηση σε αλλο τοπικ περι αυτου του σημειου και λεω κατα συμπτωση ανεβασες εσυ αυτη την κοπελα που σχολιασα με το τζιν...


στελλα κοψε κατι :01. Wink: ολες αυτες βαζουν το κατιτις τους :02. Welcome: παντως απο μουρη ειναι τζαματη μοιαζει με μια αλλη που βαζει μπρα ντε φερ με αντρες

----------


## Mikekan

Super συνδυασμός δύναμης και θυληκοτητας!

----------


## SHRED

> H κοπέλα είναι απίθανη, τι να λεμε τωρα! Και κορμαρα και κουκλαρα!
> Και είναι πολυ πιθανο να μην εχει κανει χρηση ΑΑΣ, μιας και ο ογκος της δεν είναι εξωφρενικος, αλλα φαινεται ετσι λόγω της"κοφτερης" της γραμμωσης!
> Σε ενα βιντεακι είδα ότι εχει δικεφαλο 33εκ. Πολύ καλά για γυναικα,μια χαρά μεγεθος!
> Να και δυο φωτό που δεν είναι τοσο στεγνη, για να δειτε ότι δεν είναι και τεράστια:


Αυτές οι φότος είναι πολύ πολύ παλιές από τότε που έκανε την εγχείρηση στο χέρι και απείχε απο τις προπονήσεις (Αν προσέξεις η ουλή είναι ακόμα φρέσκια). 
Αυτές που έχει βάλει ο grtech είναι απο τις πιο πρόσφατες

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> H κοπέλα είναι απίθανη, τι να λεμε τωρα! Και κορμαρα και κουκλαρα!
> *Και είναι πολυ πιθανο να μην εχει κανει χρηση ΑΑΣ*, μιας και ο ογκος της δεν είναι εξωφρενικος, αλλα φαινεται ετσι λόγω της"κοφτερης" της γραμμωσης!
> Σε ενα βιντεακι είδα ότι εχει δικεφαλο 33εκ. Πολύ καλά για γυναικα,μια χαρά μεγεθος!
> Να και δυο φωτό που δεν είναι τοσο στεγνη, για να δειτε ότι δεν είναι και τεράστια:


τι δεν εχει κανει λεει? :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: δε νομιζω τακη...τη μυικοτητα και τα κοψιματα που εχει σε μερικες photos,γυναικα και νατουραλ δέν με τονο :01. Wink: Εδω ουτε αντρες δεν την πιανουν θα την επιανε αυτη την κατασταση γυναικα με χαμηλοτερο αναβολικο περιβαλλον?για κανενα λογο.

----------


## Stella

ok ρε παιδια η κοπέλα είναι Θεα οπως και να΄χει! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## loufas

παντως ειναι φυσικο το σωμα της.ενοειται πως θα περνει πληρες συπληρωματα και διατροφες σωστες,δε γινεται και αλλιως.Και πρεπει να εχει δουλεψει σκληρα πολλα χρονια.
οι κοπελες που περνουν ουσιες κανουν σαγωνια και σε ενα ντοκιμαντερ ειχα δει πως μεγαλωνει η κλειτωριδα τους.Παντως η κοπελα ειναι γλυκιτατη και εχει ωραο προσωπο και ουτε σαγωνια και διαφορα που χαλανε την θυληκοτητα της.

----------


## Rocknrolla

ελεος το μπρατσο της ειναι πιο μεγαλο απο το δικο μου !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Αυτο ρε παιδια τωρα αρεσει?

Στο προσωπο ειναι ωραια αλλα το σωμα με αηδιαζει για γυναικα. 

Αυτα βεβαι γουστα ειναι!!!!!!!!!!!!

Παντως γενικα αν και δε μαρεσει εχει κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια και πιστευω και αντρες θα ζηλευουν το σωμα της οποτε μπραβο!!!!

----------


## SHRED

> τι δεν εχει κανει λεει?δε νομιζω τακη...τη μυικοτητα και τα κοψιματα που εχει σε μερικες photos,γυναικα και νατουραλ δέν με τονοΕδω ουτε αντρες δεν την πιανουν θα την επιανε αυτη την κατασταση γυναικα με χαμηλοτερο αναβολικο περιβαλλον?για κανενα λογο.


Το ότι το πρόσωπό της δεν έχει αλλοιωθεί καθόλου είναι αυτό που δεν μ'αφήνει να πιστέψω ότι έχει κάνει χρήση ΑΑΣ το ίδιο ισχυρίζεται και η ίδια. Εγώ θα το ξαναπώ έχει τον πιο εξωγήινο συνδυασμό προσώπου και σώματος αλλά ναι μ'αρέσουν και τα 2

----------


## Αντωνης

> ελεος το μπρατσο της ειναι πιο μεγαλο απο το δικο μου !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Αυτο ρε παιδια τωρα αρεσει?
> 
> Στο προσωπο ειναι ωραια αλλα το σωμα με αηδιαζει για γυναικα.


Kαι μενα τα χερια της δεν μου αρεσουν καθολου,αλλα το υπολοιπο σωμα κομπλε το θεωρω.
Για το προσωπο,την προτιμω ξανθια.

----------


## Stella

> *ελεος το μπρατσο της ειναι πιο μεγαλο απο το δικο μου* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Αυτο ρε παιδια τωρα αρεσει?
> 
> Στο προσωπο ειναι ωραια αλλα το σωμα με αηδιαζει για γυναικα. 
> 
> Αυτα βεβαι γουστα ειναι!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Παντως γενικα αν και δε μαρεσει εχει κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια και πιστευω και αντρες θα ζηλευουν το σωμα της οποτε μπραβο!!!!


Ναι, αν εχεις μπράτσο 30 εκατοστα τότε σιγουρα το δικό της είναι μεγαλύτερο απο το δικό σου!
Μαλλον εσυ πρεπει να προσπαθησεις περισσοτερο  :01. Mr. Green: , μια χαρα είναι το μεγεθος του χεριου της!
Για του λόγου το αληθές:


Παιζει βεβαια και το βιντεο να είναι πιο παλιο, αλλα πόσο μεγαλο να είναι πια το χερι της. Πανω απο 35 δεν πιστευω...

----------


## lila_1

Kaλά ντάξει δεν έχει νόημα να συγκρίνουμε απόλυτα μεγέθη, είτε 26 είτε 30 ή 36 εκ. είναι το χέρι δε μπορεί να πεί και πολλά από μόνο του.
Τό χέρι της σε σχέση με το σώμα της είναι μεγάλο. Εχει μυικότητα η κοπέλα"
Επίσης δεν κυκλοφορούν και πολλές γυναίκες(ούτε καν αθλούμενες) με χέρι 35 εκατοστά, για να το χαρακτηρίσεις "μια χαρά μέγεθος για γυναίκα"
Εκτός αν μιλάμε με αγωνιστικά δεδομένα......αλλά το παλικάρι πάνω δε μίλησε για μέγεθος μεταξύ αγωνιστικών

----------


## Stella

Καλα ότι εχει μυικοτητα είναι δεδομενο, αλλα το "μεγεθος" της δεν είναι αντιαισθητικα υπερβολικο.
Και φυσικα δεν την κρινω σε σχεση με μια αθλουμενη οπως εγω και συ αλλα με αθλητριες του φιτνες.
Και ναι 33 εκ χερι δεν είναι καθολου υπερβολικο, μια χαρα χερι είναι.
Ετσι κι αλλιως οι αθλητριες του φιτνες φιγκιουρ δεν εχουν τεραστιους μυες, ουτε είναι τεραστιων διαστασεων.
Αλλα ξαναλεω το "θεμα" του παιδιου απο πάνω είναι ότι τη θεωρει αντιαισθητικη επειδη το χερι της ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο το δικό του...ε όχι δα 35 εκ χερι για αντρα είναι πολυ μικρο, εκτος και αν ο φιλος είναι τελειως αγυμναστος.

----------


## Rocknrolla

> Ναι, αν εχεις μπράτσο 30 εκατοστα τότε σιγουρα το δικό της είναι μεγαλύτερο απο το δικό σου!
> Μαλλον εσυ πρεπει να προσπαθησεις περισσοτερο , μια χαρα είναι το μεγεθος του χεριου της!
> Για του λόγου το αληθές:
> 
> 
> Παιζει βεβαια και το βιντεο να είναι πιο παλιο, αλλα πόσο μεγαλο να είναι πια το χερι της. Πανω απο 35 δεν πιστευω...



Χαχα !

Νταξει ισως δεν εκφραστηκα σωστα !

Εμενα ειναι 38 εκατοστα δλδ λιγο μεγαλυτερο απο αυτην αλλα σκεψου οτι ειναι γυναικα  :01. Razz:  . (κανω ομως 2 μηνες γυμναστηριο μονο  :01. Smile:  )

Επειδη ειναι τελειως γραμμωμενη και με αρκετη μυηικοτητα για γυναικα, γιαυτο ειπα πως εχει μεγαλυτερο χερι απο μενα γιατι το δικο της ετσι γυμνασμενο φενεται τερμα τουμπανο μπροστα στο δικο μου χαχαχα :01. Sad:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Παντως εχει φοβερα ματια και εγω την προτιμω ξανθια .

Εκτος απο τα χερια της το υπολοιπο σωμα το θεωρω σουπερ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Της βγάζω το καπέλο, έχει κάνει τρομερή δουλειά! Τώρα σαν αισθητική ως γυναίκα, προσωπικά προτιμώ ένα κλικ λιγότερη μυικότητα και προσδιορισμό, στις φωτό δηλαδή είναι υπερβολική για τα γούστα μου. Βέβαια ο καθένας έχει τα στάνταρ του. Σαν αθλήτρια όμως αποτελεί έμπνευση. Το πρόσωπο βέβαια είναι γλυκύτατο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

> Της βγάζω το καπέλο, έχει κάνει τρομερή δουλειά! Τώρα σαν αισθητική ως γυναίκα, προσωπικά προτιμώ ένα κλικ λιγότερη μυικότητα και προσδιορισμό, στις φωτό δηλαδή είναι υπερβολική για τα γούστα μου. Βέβαια ο καθένας έχει τα στάνταρ του. Σαν αθλήτρια όμως αποτελεί έμπνευση. Το πρόσωπο βέβαια είναι γλυκύτατο


φαρμακα σαφως και εχει παρει, το προσωπακι ειναι φοβερο, αν τη ντυσουμε δεν ειναι κανα τερας , αρα μας κανει!!!!

Απ τη στιγμη που το προσωπο ειναι ομορφο , και οι διαστασεις της με ρουχα ειναι ανθρωπινες ας ειναι οσο "σφαγμενη" θελει. Εγω τη θελω για γυναικα μου, εκει καταληγω.

----------


## goldenera

Ε τί μας παιδεύεις και γράφεις μία ώρα...πάρτη να τελειώνουμε :01. Wink:

----------


## Stella

> φαρμακα σαφως και εχει παρει, το προσωπακι ειναι φοβερο, *αν τη ντυσουμε δεν ειναι κανα τερας* , αρα μας κανει!!!!
> 
> Απ τη στιγμη που το προσωπο ειναι ομορφο , και οι διαστασεις της με ρουχα ειναι ανθρωπινες ας ειναι οσο "σφαγμενη" θελει. Εγω τη θελω για γυναικα μου, εκει καταληγω.


 Aκριβώς!  :03. Thumb up: 
Σ΄αυτες τις κατηγοριες οι γυναικες παιζουν στο μεγεθος small στα ρουχα, είναι πολυ πιο μικροσωμες από μια κοπελα με μεσο ποσοστο λιπους. Οπότε μόνο τεραστιες δεν μπορουμε να τις χαρακτηρησουμε!

----------


## SHRED

> φαρμακα σαφως και εχει παρει, το προσωπακι ειναι φοβερο, αν τη ντυσουμε δεν ειναι κανα τερας , αρα μας κανει!!!!
> 
> Απ τη στιγμη που το προσωπο ειναι ομορφο , και οι διαστασεις της με ρουχα ειναι ανθρωπινες ας ειναι οσο "σφαγμενη" θελει. Εγω τη θελω για γυναικα μου, εκει καταληγω.


Μπές στην σειρά dude  :01. Razz:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## koukoutsaki

small?? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
μωρε μπραβο ΟΛΟ ΜΥΣ ειναι

----------


## lila_1

> Aκριβώς! 
> Σ΄αυτες τις κατηγοριες οι γυναικες παιζουν στο μεγεθος small στα ρουχα, είναι πολυ πιο μικροσωμες από μια κοπελα με μεσο ποσοστο λιπους. Οπότε μόνο τεραστιες δεν μπορουμε να τις χαρακτηρησουμε!


Στελλα μια γυναίκα 1.65 (και πιο κάτω) ΟΤΙ Και να κάνει, όσους μυς και να βάλει πάντα μικροσκοπική θα ναι, σε ύψος, φάρδος κλπ κλπ
Οπως και ένας άντρας στο ίδιο ύψος
Μία άλλη 10 πόντους ψηλότερη με ίδια μυικότητα θα δείχνει σαφώς πιο ντουλάπα, ειδικά αν είναι νατουράλε και το λίπος της είναι φυσιολογικό
Η σκελετική κατασκευή διαφέρει από ύψος σε ύψος και μπορεί να αναδείξει ή να σαμποτάρει δουλειά που έχει ρίξει κάποιος

----------


## goldenera

Lila έχεις κάποιο δίκιο αλλά σχετικά είναι όλα. Δηλ. δε θα χαρακτήριζα σε καμία περίπτωση μικροσκοπικό τον Lee Priest ο οποίος δεν υπερβαίνει το 1,65 :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οι φωτο ξεγελάνε κατ αρχήν δεν μπορούμε να κρίνουμε αντικειμενικά , αλλα μια μικροσκοπικη γυναίκα με ελαφρυ σκελετο και ύψος δύσκολα μπορει να γίνει τεράστια και ο λή πρίστ φαίνετε τερας γιατι απλα έχει μεγάλα χέρια αλλα όσα είναι τα 2 χέρια του είναι ολόκληρος ο κορμός του , η αν σταθεί δίπλα σε κανέναν ψηλό που ο ψηλός μόνος του σε φωτο λίγος θα φαινόταν , παρ όλα αυτα δίπλα στον πρίστ θα έδειχνε γίγαντας 

άρα οι γυναίκες κρίνονται περισσότερο απο την μυικότητα και αναλογικα πως δείχνουν και αυτη δεν θα την πεί κανείς λίγη όχι σαν χαρτ κορ ββ γυναίκα αλλα σαν φίτνες , έχει την μυικότητά της και στάνταρ κατι θα παίρνει αλλα ότι και να παίρνει το παίρνει σωστα και ορθολογικά οπότε αν τόχει κιόλας απο την φύση της , γι αυτο δεν παθαίνει αλλοίωση στα γυναικεία χαρακτηριστικά της 

και άλλη μπορει να μην γυμνάζετε καθόλου και να έχει πρόσωπο σκληρό και με γωνίες σαν άντρας αυτο δεν λέει κατι , απλα η κοπέλα τόχει και είναι οριακα ώστε να μην σκληρύνει το πρόσωπό της , αλλα παρ όλα αυτα αν κατεβάσει πολυ το ποσοστο λίπους εκεί θα σκληρύνει , αλλα όχι όπως άλλες γιατι έχει τετοια χαρακτηριστικά που δεν αλλοιώνετε .

έπειτα δεν μετράει τα 35 η 38 εκατοστα χέρι αλλα το πώς δείχνουν επάνω σε ενα σώμα , σε μενα πχ τα 45 εκατοστα χέρια θα δείχνουν μικρά και σε ενα κοντο θα δείχνουν χερούκλες , αλλα σ αυτα τα επίπεδα που αυτες αν ασχολούνται επαγγελματικά και γνωρίζουν ουσίες και κόλπα , είναι που λέμε ποιός τρώει μέλι και δεν γλύφει τα δάχτυλα , όλο και κατι θα παίρνει αλλα αν τοχει και πέρνει λάιτ πράματα που ταιριάζουν στο γυναικείο σώμα με χωρίς ανδρογόνες παρενέργειες , για πιο λόγο να χαλάσουν και να αλλοιωθούν τα χαρακτηριστικά της

----------


## beefmeup

ας ποσταρουμε κ καμια φωτο του κοριτσου..

----------


## ovelix

εκφυλο!!!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------

